# Medicare possible after visa 820 application?



## simonc021 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello!

My wife will soon be applying for the 820, following on from the PMV 300.. Since she will be arriving in Australia, I'm wondering what we need to do about health insurance for her. 

I've read some things that say you can apply for Medicare once you are even on the bridging visa after the application. But I can't tell if that's entirely accurate? 

Many thanks for any help!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

As soon as the 820 is lodged you can go to Medicare to apply for Medicare.


----------



## Meesh (Nov 27, 2017)

*Medicare*



simonc021 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My wife will soon be applying for the 820, following on from the PMV 300.. Since she will be arriving in Australia, I'm wondering what we need to do about health insurance for her.
> 
> ...


Hi... i have just been granted my 820 after my 600 and i have applied for a medicare. It's just an interim card (blue card) and will expire after a year but they said they will change it to green card once i get my 801. Hope this helps


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Make sure you bring all the required documents (Don't remember exactly but I know I brought the Aclnowledgement of Application Received to prove I applied for a permanent visa and my passport. There may have been more.)

You should refer to it as an 820/801 application. Medicare agents seem to get confused that the partner visa apps are actually for both temporary and permanent visas. Hence why it is an 820/801 app and not just an 820 app.

She certainly does not need to be on the bridging visa to apply for Medicare. All she needs is the acknowledgement letter that she applied 820/801 and whatever other documents needed like identity or Medicare application.

Keep in mind when she has the interim card that she'll need to update it with her doctor each time she gets a card with a new expiration date.


----------



## simonc021 (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks so much for the replies!


----------



## gavn (Dec 1, 2017)

Yep we just went into medicare with a copy of husbands bridging visa, acknowledgement of application for 820 visa, and his passport.


----------



## simonc021 (Aug 20, 2016)

gavn said:


> Yep we just went into medicare with a copy of husbands bridging visa, acknowledgement of application for 820 visa, and his passport.


Great, that sounds simple! How long does it take after you visit the medicare office, until he is covered?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

They gave me a printout as a temporary card until the actual card arrived by post, so coverage was immediate.


----------



## simonc021 (Aug 20, 2016)

Skybluebrewer said:


> They gave me a printout as a temporary card until the actual card arrived by post, so coverage was immediate.


Amazing, very convenient. Thank you !


----------



## gavn (Dec 1, 2017)

simonc021 said:


> Great, that sounds simple! How long does it take after you visit the medicare office, until he is covered?


From memory I think they gave him his medicare number there and then, so he was covered right away. But it took a while for the card to arrive in the mail.

Also if you need to see a doctor or anything between when you submit your 820 application and before you apply for medicare, keep the receipts because they'll reimburse you!


----------



## xylora (Feb 17, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Make sure you bring all the required documents (Don't remember exactly but I know I brought the Aclnowledgement of Application Received to prove I applied for a permanent visa and my passport. There may have been more.)
> 
> You should refer to it as an 820/801 application. Medicare agents seem to get confused that the partner visa apps are actually for both temporary and permanent visas. Hence why it is an 820/801 app and not just an 820 app.
> 
> ...


What's Acknowledgement of Application Received? Is that a grant letter? Sorry if this sounds silly but I'm currently on a BVA waiting for 820 to be granted.

Do you know if I can apply for medicare?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

xylora said:


> What's Acknowledgement of Application Received? Is that a grant letter? Sorry if this sounds silly but I'm currently on a BVA waiting for 820 to be granted.
> 
> Do you know if I can apply for medicare?


When you apply online for the 820 you get an email that acknowledges receipt of your application. That email is what you need.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

And yes, you can apply. I got Medicare straight away after applying for my 820.


----------



## xylora (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you so much CollegeGirl!  I hope this is still valid now, they've changed so many conditions over these years


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't seen anyone who's asked this question in come back and say they didn't get it, and I think it'd be pretty big news if they changed it.  Let us know how you go! If they give you any trouble, ask for a supervisor.


----------



## xylora (Feb 17, 2018)

CollegeGirl said:


> I haven't seen anyone who's asked this question in come back and say they didn't get it, and I think it'd be pretty big news if they changed it.  Let us know how you go! If they give you any trouble, ask for a supervisor.


Got my medicare without any hassle at all except for some super long queue! 

I just had to fill in the application form, provide them with my passport and visa grant letter, that's it. And I was told that I pretty much have to repeat this step until I get the green medicare card.

Anyway thanks so much!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

xylora said:


> Got my medicare without any hassle at all except for some super long queue!
> 
> I just had to fill in the application form, provide them with my passport and visa grant letter, that's it. And I was told that I pretty much have to repeat this step until I get the green medicare card.
> 
> Anyway thanks so much!


You shouldn't have to repeat that step... They automatically send me a new interim card just before it expires each year. I've never had to go back into the office and show all the paperwork or reapply again.


----------



## xylora (Feb 17, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> You shouldn't have to repeat that step... They automatically send me a new interim card just before it expires each year. I've never had to go back into the office and show all the paperwork or reapply again.


That's strange...

She told me just that before Ieft her desk. To make sure I heard her correctly I repeated what she advised and she said again "yes... until you get a permanent status"


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Guess I'm just lucky then. I've never had to go back and do it again and I've had three interim cards. Maybe I'll find out if they changed the process since then if I don't get a new card in 6 months!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Guess I'm just lucky then. I've never had to go back and do it again and I've had three interim cards. Maybe I'll find out if they changed the process since then if I don't get a new card in 6 months!


My wife got her 2nd interim card too, without having to do anything. It arrived in the post before the old one expired.

Some Medicare staff do get things wrong..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine automatically came in the mail again, too, until I got my green card. Never had to go back in.


----------



## Sheldonpk (Oct 17, 2017)

JandE said:


> My wife got her 2nd interim card too, without having to do anything. It arrived in the post before the old one expired.
> 
> Some Medicare staff do get things wrong..


When i received my interim card (last year) the person advised me that normally we should receive it in the mail automatically. He mentioned that if I don't get it before the expiry date, to come and visit the branch with the grant letter and they will update the systems.


----------



## rsepsot (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi there. My partner and I have lodged the 820/801 application on May 17, 2018. and I got the following correspondence:

IMMI Bridging Visa Grant Notification	
IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received

I'm still on a Work and Holiday visa which expires on February 9, 2019.










Can I apply to Medicare now or do I have to wait until my Work and Holiday visa expires?

Thanks!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You can apply now. 100% fact.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

rsepsot said:


> Hi there. My partner and I have lodged the 820/801 application on May 17, 2018. and I got the following correspondence:
> 
> IMMI Bridging Visa Grant Notification
> IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received
> ...


As ampk said, you can apply now. The fact that you've made an application for a permanent visa is what makes you eligible for Medicare (so having applied for the 820/801, the 801 part being the application for a permanent visa).


----------



## Cathyyc (Jun 2, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> As ampk said, you can apply now. The fact that you've made an application for a permanent visa is what makes you eligible for Medicare (so having applied for the 820/801, the 801 part being the application for a permanent visa).


Hi dear, I'm new here. I'm in the same Visa situation as "rsepsot ". I already submit the application but the BVA not active yet as my working visa not expired yet. And I already applied the medicare but i have a question. Can I cancel my current private insurance? Many thanks


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes you can cancel, your medical cover is now Medicare.

* If you applied they should have already given you a Medicare number - the application is entered and approved at the time it was entered (no waiting period - other than actual card in the mail).


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> They gave me a printout as a temporary card until the actual card arrived by post, so coverage was immediate.


Hi Sky, do you know if this has since then changed? I just gave the Medicare office a call and she said it can take a couple of weeks to be covered as they have to approve the documents with immigration first?


----------



## koalaswiss (Jun 7, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> Hi Sky, do you know if this has since then changed? I just gave the Medicare office a call and she said it can take a couple of weeks to be covered as they have to approve the documents with immigration first?


I applied for my medicare card a bit over a year ago and they gave me a printout straight away and told me it was active.I received the card in the mail a few weeks later and I received a new one automatically a few weeks before the expiry date of the 1st one.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

patricerafferty said:


> Hi Sky, do you know if this has since then changed? I just gave the Medicare office a call and she said it can take a couple of weeks to be covered as they have to approve the documents with immigration first?


No idea how it is now. I did mine a couple years ago. I'd imagine it hasn't changed. My coverage was immediate as the temporary printout they gave me was the same number on my card, just needed the card to be sent via post.


----------



## Miner (Apr 16, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> Hi Sky, do you know if this has since then changed? I just gave the Medicare office a call and she said it can take a couple of weeks to be covered as they have to approve the documents with immigration first?


I went to a Medicare office a few days after I´ve applied for my 820/801 last week. Had my Passport, the Medicare application form and my Bridging Visa Grant letter with me. 
Got Medicare straight away and my number on a paper. The guy said I should get the card in a couple of weeks. 
So it has not changed!


----------



## Mubin (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi , I am having PR of Australia. I am traveling with my wife next week. She is on tourist visa and valid for six months. She is 26 week pregnant.
After arriving, I will apply 820/801 onshore.
Will she be entitled for medicare after application or she needs to wait till tourist visa expire and bridging visa activated.
Could some reply me ?? Medicare is essential for her soon.


----------



## Savage_Flame (Jun 9, 2017)

Mubin said:


> Hi , I am having PR of Australia. I am traveling with my wife next week. She is on tourist visa and valid for six months. She is 26 week pregnant.
> After arriving, I will apply 820/801 onshore.
> Will she be entitled for medicare after application or she needs to wait till tourist visa expire and bridging visa activated.
> Could some reply me ?? Medicare is essential for her soon.


As soon as 820/801 visa application is *paid and lodged* she will be entitled to full Medicare. Make sure you print out your application acknowledgment letter to take with you.


----------



## Mubin (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for your valuable feedback. Hope this would work smoothly for me, else it would me very challenging for me


----------

